# Mares



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

I will be training two mares, with the help of my instructor (If needed) and I was wondering what mares were like to train. I get all horses are different but I was hoping to here some good and bad stories of people training mares.

Maddie


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I've had some that were easier than geldings and some that were harder than stallions. I would say that generally more mares I've worked with are a little goosy on their flanks, but other than that I always go horse to horse


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Personally I love working with mares and stallions over geldings. All the mares I've worked with have been pretty easy to work with, as long as you keep in mind that just like a woman, mares will have days. The TB mare I owned bonded very strongly with me, and once that happened, she had her days, but for the most part she really wanted to make me happy, and trusted me. I currently have an Arabian mare who is very willing, and has an awesome personality. Most mares I've worked with have not been quite as laid back as a lot of geldings are, and obviously when they are in heat, you have to work at keeping their attention. I have heard a lot of people say that they really do not like mares, and would not own one, but I think that mares are awesome. They work well, they perform well, they bond very well with their handler, or owner, or whoever it is that does most of the work with them. The only problems I've ever had with mares have been the stopping at every horse and squirting when they are in heat. Otherwise I've only had positive experiences with them.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks, I've actually got another question. All post it in here just for keeping the amount of threads down. What would you say the first steps of training would be? I am going with getting them to trust me, with stuff like grooming and just sitting in their paddock then leading.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Mares, in my experience, tend to be a little more moody from day to day, a little more sensative, and a little less likely to forget something done wrong. Mares tend to hold grudges more than geldings IMO. 

How much experience do you have training? Are these mares started and just green or comepletely untouched? I'd start with ALOT of ground work. Boring yes, but a necessary evil. Don't move on until they've got the groundwork FLAWLESS. Then some desensatizing to tack and round pen work. Get their voice commands in the round pen 110% before going any further. Worst thing you can do is rush the beginning because that's exactly where you'll have to go again in 6 months if you skip steps. Do you have someone around like a trainer for guidance when evaluating how the mares are progressing?


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I've always prefers mares to geldings. In my experiece I just get along with them better. I wouldn't say mares are all easier or harder than all geldings but I like the personalities they have. I have found mares and fillies to be quite and lazy compared to geldings. Geldings are more happy go lucky/want to please for the most part but more full of it, like little boys, and with shorter attention spans. Mares on the other hand are like women and we all know what that can entail


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ 
Well personally i would just take some time for bonding, and getting to know the horse more yourself. 
I tend to get mares ALL the time over geldings or stallions, for my own horse, i was hoping to get a nice warmblood or something gelding, but instead i ended up with a QH/DRAFT 4 year old mare lol ! 
The only mare i have had a problem with personally is pepper, who needs more training under her belt, and its hard to train a horse who has already had some bad habits learnt ! 

But personally start with just some basic things, like grooming, tieing, leading around, moving over when applying pressure. Etc, btw talking to them REALLY helps in my opinion  
Eventually when you get their personality down and what they like over another thing, you can probably start making a list of things that need to be worked on, what you want to set for goals and what you want to start off with, things you know they will do well at (which is a better choice) and leave other harder things that take awhile aside. 
Just any kind of training plan that fits them is going to get you along way !


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i like mares =]
i think they are a little more difficult then the boys at first, but once you win them over they will try their hardest for you =]

i would start with lots of round pen and/or lunging work


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I have three mares. I have always evented them. I think they are easier to get along with and will give you their heart if you let them. They're great!


----------



## Sonnyx12 (Oct 26, 2009)

I LOVE working with mares. I feel like they think a lot more than geldings and are much easier to bond with. My last mare was the best horse I have ever had. She was not easy, but I really enjoyed working with her. One thing to keep in mind when working with mares:

You don't say "Hey! go get me a coke!" its more like "Wow I sure am thirsty, a coke sounds so good right now..."


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I prefer mares over geldings. They are moody - that's for sure, but they have lots of personality. Geldings are more on quiet and easy side, but they just don't have those splashes of energy/love/mood the mares have. But there are always exceptions on both sides too - you never know...  

Good luck with them - you'll have lots of fun!


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

i used to hate mares until i learned to understand them. now the moodier and nastier they are, the more i like them. and actually i get along with those ones the best. the "im mad at the world, i hate everything, i even hate myself" mares are my favorite. i bond with those ones reallllly quickly and strongly. mares are more of a "compromise" with a lot of things. but yet in the same breath you cant let them walk all over you or else they can really get out of hand. my mares are SPOILED. ive learned that this is something key to keep in mind with a mare 

the happier a mare is- the better she will do for you

i believe the key to mares is keeping them happy. and once they understand that you want them to be happy, they want to make you happy in return. yes they have their days though, especially ones like my mare who have really hard heat cycles. you cant even touch her without her bashing you into the wall and peeing all over.... ugh... but you deal with it, try to ignore it, and go on with your day. and hope it ends soon :-| lol


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, I am contacting the owners this afternoon. Hopefully I'll get some pictures of them, there are also two geldings I can work with aswell.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

My trainer has said to me " you tell a gelding, you ask a mare, you talk it over with a stallion" I think in a broad sense this is true. I do adore mares for their seemingly much more complex emotions and mind. However on mare days, I also hate them for these qualities!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If you allow your mares to be moody, ill-mannered bitches then that is what they will be. I can tell you that there is no reason for a mare to act different than a gelding when you are handling them. If you think that kicking and squeeling is acceptable at any time then go ahead and put up with it. I treat my mares and stallions like geldings and that is how they act. If I need to tie a stallion next to a mare and either one of them causes trouble I deal pretty harshly with it. My mares are well-mannered all month long because if they were'nt then they would be spayed and be effectively a gelding. Mares get a bad rap because people think they have to act ill-mannered when they are in heat. It's not true.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I"ve had only mares since I was a kid (I owned one gelding then) I obviously prefer the girls. I've never noticed a difference in their mood or actions during their cycle, except during what I call the "lovey stage". Thats the best time to own a mare. They love you and want to be with you all the time, its great :lol:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, I've worked with Pumpkin, Chinga and two mini's that were all geldings. So it will be good to try breaking in a mare it will be my first horses I've fully broken in. I cannot see the mares till next week.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

I have found that mares are much more independent, amd of course, can be much more moody. They seem to need to be worked more consistantly, especially through their heats. If they keep their weight down and have a schedule, they are less moody. I love working with mares because they seem to bond with one person in general, usually the one that is working with them the most. That is why I love my one mare...she may be a moody b***h in the pasture but she is right down to buisness once I saddle her up. However, that has taken me four plus years to get her to that point.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Thanks, I've actually got another question. All post it in here just for keeping the amount of threads down. What would you say the first steps of training would be? I am going with getting them to trust me, with stuff like grooming and just sitting in their paddock then leading.


If you have got to ask should you be training anything??? What chance do the girls have??
I will not own a mare. I find geldings far better. I also will not own a stallion and while I prefer to buy them I cut them the next day.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Thanks guys, I've worked with Pumpkin, Chinga and two mini's that were all geldings. So it will be good to try breaking in a mare it will be my first horses I've fully broken in. I cannot see the mares till next week.


That's good. Let us know how it all goes. It's a lovely feeling when you have a trained a horse yourself. It gives you alot of experience. Enjoy. = )


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I know this thread isn't about your experience level but I have to say that I really don't think you're experienced enough to be training horses. I've been riding for 12 years, tons of experience with greenies and putting miles on all kinds of horses, and would NOT try to take on training from the ground up. I'm not at that level yet, and I don't have enough experience. I'll happily admit that. I think you should keep working with Chinga and a trainer for now. There will be a time in your life where you'll be more prepared for training. But it isn't not. 

Don't be offended by my post. But you're just not ready.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ In a sense with some of the posts, i find have made a rude remark, i dont believe she is "not ready" But there is a no "too Ready" 
I take this thread, as her asking HOW a mare is, as she hasnt worked with a mare before. 
If she feels she can work with a horse, as she has with her horses, than let her try, if she feels she cannot get far enough with that horse, but has worked to the best of her ability to the extent she knows than great. 

But there is never a "too Ready" and there is no "not ready" in sense  

i just think, that she does have a right to try it if she likes and that if she asks simply how mares are for other people, like their temperment than that is completely fine.. there is no law against it. A question is stupid if you dont ask it. AT least she is asking right ?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I will have help of my trainer but it will be my project horse type thing shes just giving advice and helping with the "hard" parts.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

RiosDad said:


> If you have got to ask should you be training anything??? What chance do the girls have??
> I will not own a mare. I find geldings far better. I also will not own a stallion and while I prefer to buy them I cut them the next day.


RiosDad, thanks for your consern (sp) but I have had a hand in training many unbroke horses -- just little bits (at my old riding school) and I will have the help of my trainer when needed, and she is very experianced in training horses/ponies.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

TwisterRush said:


> ^ In a sense with some of the posts, i find have made a rude remark, i dont believe she is "not ready" But there is a no "too Ready"
> I take this thread, as her asking HOW a mare is, as she hasnt worked with a mare before.
> If she feels she can work with a horse, as she has with her horses, than let her try, if she feels she cannot get far enough with that horse, but has worked to the best of her ability to the extent she knows than great.
> 
> ...


Thanks TwisterRush, that post really inspired me that no matter what happens never give up, maybe I am not as experianced as most people who decide to work with un-broke horses, but I want to.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

TwisterRush: How can there never be a not ready? There's no shame in admitting you're not ready to do something, no matter what it is. I get your point, but that's your opinion. I posted mine and I'm fine with you posting yours. I never said she didn't have the right to do it. Heck, I can't stop her. Also never said she was stupid for asking about mares... I'll assume that part of the post was directed at RiosDad, although I agree with him 100%.

Chinga: Glad you'll have help from a trainer, but it doesn't change my opinion. Will she be there personally with you to help you sort out any issues you have? I wish you all the best, really I do, I don't have to agree with your choice to hope you succeed. ;]


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes she will be there to help with any issues.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Chinga: Good to hear!


----------



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

As many have said above, the mares to be more compassionate & lovey than the geldings but, they do keep you on your toes, especially on "those days."I think your ready, if you believe your ready, especially since you'll have your trainers helping you.Have fun & good luck with them!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Gillian said:


> TwisterRush: How can there never be a not ready? There's no shame in admitting you're not ready to do something, no matter what it is. I get your point, but that's your opinion. I posted mine and I'm fine with you posting yours. I never said she didn't have the right to do it. Heck, I can't stop her. Also never said she was stupid for asking about mares... I'll assume that part of the post was directed at RiosDad, although I agree with him 100%.



i mean by 'not ready' as they are ready to an extent, but are unwilling to try it. so they will say it as ' im not ready' or such, in my opinion you are never not ready enough or just not ready in general, that doesnt mean to take NO PRECAUTIONS, of course when working with a 1000 lb animal you are going to have to watch everything you do, for your safety and the horses. 
But i do agree, there is no shame is saying something if you feel you arent ready but i agree, i have no problem with anyone posting their opinions, because i do have the right to post mine and that is fair right ?  
But i felt that some.. people had posted it abit rude in those terms. 
But yes most of it was directed at him, and i meant absoultely no offence to any of you. But again like we said, everyone has their opinions and right to try something


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

From what I can piece together you've assisted with training horses in certain parts/areas...but how many horses have you started yourself? And you never answered my previous question - are they started and just green? Or completely untouched?


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I enjoy working with mares over geldings and stallions. This might be because of an accident that I had with a stallion at the age of 13. Over all I really like working with the mares. They are very personable. They do form strong bonds with the person that is working with them the most. My mare Cinnamon N' Spice had a rough start to life and was very badly abused when I got her. Her abuse left her partially blind in the left eye and because of that she does not trust men at all. I took my time with her and started with just getting her used to my hand on her back. At first she would not let me touch her legs so I ended up taking a stick and rubbing it down her leg until she got use to the feel of that before I started with my hand. I would much rather her kick the stick than to kick my hand or worse my face. Take your time with training them.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

It really would be a personal preference. I find it easier to work with geldings, but some people may find it easier to work with mares.  Good luck


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

all the mares ive owned have been more stubborn then me(haha which is VERY stubborn!) but ithink they are very smart and definitly bonding. mind you ive never trained a mare from scratch. good luck! \


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Mares can be a bit more sensitive and can shut down easier than a gelding, or stud, from my experience, so you have to learn how far is too far when trying to help her 'get' a new concept. 

I don't really find them much 'different' to work though, than any other horse; I still work them the same, and they are still very intelligent. They are just more sensitive in some ways...kind of like us women


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I wish you the best of luck with training your horses. If you think you can do it, then hopefully you can. But if you have to ask on an internet forum whether mares are really different than geldings and how best to start with them, I'd wonder if you have sufficient experience to take this on.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey guys,

I will try to answer questions later but I was just wondering what peoples oppinions on mares were.


----------



## Lawrite_Haflinger (Aug 3, 2008)

Personally I have never noticed much of a difference between geldings and mares. It really depends on the horse though, my haflinger mares are more relaxed and behaved than many geldings I've seen. Meanwhile my friend used to ride a mare that would come in heat whenever anything would change,whether it be a horse show or something new in the arena. Just because it is a mare/stallion you can't just assume it will be bad based on the horses gender. Just think of all the mares that go on to Grand Prix dressage or World Championships(Vital Signs are Good). You just have to remember that the horse will have its "marish" days but unless you get a really bad one it should not affect you much.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't think that anyone should be able to do anything they want with horses. Seriosuly, how good a future does a horse have, if it's been broken by someone without enough experience? The first time ANYONE breaks in a horse, they will make mistakes, they will find out later they should have done this/should have done that. BUT, it is the persons responsibility to ensure they have the best knowledge and experience they can before taking it on. 

I am only now, after 14 years of riding, and 9 years of showing, training, and representing my state, am I embarking on breaking in a horse. The horse is rising four, and is well handled, plus had a saddle and bridle on - All that is left to do is backing and riding.

I strongly beleive that attempting to break a horse before you are as ready as you can be is doing a disservice to the horse. I held my tongue as I thought Chinga was simply going to helping with training - Now I know it is actual breaking, it worries me.

*Not trying to be mean or offensive - This is my view on everyone, not just Chinga*


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Regarding mares, I am with Riosdad (I think it was) - If you treat a mare the same as a gelding, and expect them to behave just as a gelding, then they will.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ I agree with that, just treat the horse like you would another breed, gender shouldnt matter  
I do also agree with the fact not just anyone can break a horse, but she does have some experiance. I do wish the best of luck to you.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

WS everything I do will be explained in detail by my trainer and shown to me.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I just got off the phone to Emma, lets just say Emma has a big imagination. All they need like Benson did was a rider who can look forward not back and who is confident, my trainer says to go for it because of Benson.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

That's good. I feel you must definately give it a try. It will teach you lots of things, and I really doubt you will be so irresponsible as to ruin the horses. Good luck. And let us know how it goes. = )


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm so tired of people thinking that just ANYONE can train a horse _correctly_. 
I had no idea you intended to break them in yourself. Whatever, I'm done.
Good luck.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Gillian said:


> I'm so tired of people thinking that just ANYONE can train a horse _correctly_.
> I had no idea you intended to break them in yourself. Whatever, I'm done.
> Good luck.



Noone said ANYONE can just break a horse, i dont see why are worked up about it ? 
she has experiance, so she is not JUST ANYONE.. who woke up one day and said "IM GONNA BE A HORSE TRAINER EVEN THO I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT HORSES, WHATS SO EVER !" 
She will also have someone helping her.. 

Just thought i would say.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

TwisterRush said:


> Noone said ANYONE can just break a horse, i dont see why are worked up about it ?
> she has experiance, so she is not JUST ANYONE.. who woke up one day and said "IM GONNA BE A HORSE TRAINER EVEN THO I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT HORSES, WHATS SO EVER !"
> She will also have someone helping her..
> 
> Just thought i would say.


Yes. That is the point. I feel that she has the right experience to train, and she will also have her trainer by her side all the time, so if need be the trainer can assist and correct her or whatever.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, I've actually found out that my trainer cannot make it as offten as I would have liked, but there are plenty of things I can do without her.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Sorry if you have already said this some where but...Are you buying these mares or just training them?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Just training them, I am not ready to own another horse at the moment.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Just training them, I am not ready to own another horse at the moment.


Why are you not ready to own another horse? What makes you think that?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I meant as in I love my boy, he doesn't want to share me and the mares are a comittment but I don't have to feed, rug, groom these mares.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> I meant as in I love my boy, he doesn't want to share me and the mares are a comittment but I don't have to feed, rug, groom these mares.


LOL. I understand what you are saying. My mare Stoeka gets very jealous when I'm around other horses.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks, I'm glad you understand.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> I really doubt you will be so irresponsible as to ruin the horses.


This isn't the problem. The prpblem is that people are supremely confident in their own ability - I KNOW she wouldn't be doing it if she thought she would ruin the horses. But who thinks that about themselves? The worst wrecks are wen people don't realize - It is not a selfish "I'm going to go ruin these horses".


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Good luck with training the mares. I have trained all of mine from the ground up. Cutter I am showing now I have had her since birth. I broke Cinnamon and my bf and I trained our stud Pocomoonskyeyes. I do all the ground work with them and he does the first ride on them. Their is nothing like the feeling you get when you train your first horse. I trained one over the summer just really did a tune up on her and bred her to our stud. She did really well on her retraining. Sent her home a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Horse Poor (Aug 20, 2008)

If you expect a horse to be different, it will be. All horses have to learn what is expected of them and that doesn't change regardless of sex or breed. Treat them like you would any other horse and expect the same from them as you would any other horse. I also am pleased as punch that you have the good sense to have a professional help you! I would MUCH rather see this than going it alone. KUDOS to you! I wish there were more folks like you.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

You're right that all horses are individuals. Mares have a reputation for being ****y, but it's not true in all cases. I knew a mare named Iris who was nasty and aggressive to everyone except her owner. I also know a TB mare who is as friendly as can be except when she's in heat, and then she's a pain in the **** to ride. And then there's Reba, who is one of the most patient and saintly horses I've ever met. 

I've been told that it takes a lot more work to earn a mare's respect, but once you do, she'll do anything for you. I'm not sure how true it is, since I've only ever owned geldings.


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

I was a jumper for 9 years before I took a hiatus and went to college. A year after I graduated, I got a call from a woman who had two mares (sisters) I had worked with the summer before I went school. She asked me if I would buy them, 4 and 5 yrs old, untrained lawn ornaments - and I did, despite not having ridden in years. These past couple of months have been absolutely amazing, expensive, time-consuming, and not to mention frustrating! Training is like a whole other discipline, and it has made me truly understand what it is to not only love, but to understand horses. You will never have a problem with a mare if you are always authentic. In my experience, Frida has made me work for her respect, and can tell immediately if I am faking it. They are just as complex as women, but I love the spunk and challeges she presents to me every day! I don't know, maybe its because she is such a great horse and the first one I've trained, but I've always felt like she was the one giving the most important lessons! My trainer always laughs and says, you couldn't have asked for a better horse, she's like a mirror! Good luck!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I trained my mare(with the help of a friend). 
Last september I started putting my weight on her back, and she bucked me off, earning me a bruise on my face... I didn't have much time on my hands, and my dad, who I lived with at the time, wouldn't take me out to the barn. I worked just on ground work until Feb, then my dad kind of stole her from me and rode her(he has no exper.) and she was terrified. When I got her back I gave her 3 months off of riding, just lunging and walking around in the ring. 
After that my friend and I started rdiding her, and there have been no problems. She hasn't bucked, or bolted, and no one has came of her back since my dad fell of and broke his hand. 

I don't really care what I am working with. Any gender of horse, you have to treat it with respect. Mare, in my experience, require a little more respect than geldings or stallions ut that is the same with most women, don't you think?


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah! Well put ilovesonya! :lol:


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------

